# RACE RESULTS : ROAR Region 1 Connecticut 200mm Fuel Onroad State Championships



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

By George Perez



Hobby Chamber holds the first R.O.A.R. Nitro Connecticut State Championship in over 10 years! This long lost racing event attracted racers from the Region 1 to compete for Connecticut’s top driver spot! The event consisted of an unprecedented 11 qualifying rounds and then the mains. Chris Raffaelli held the T.Q. spot for the first eight rounds only to see it slip away to Eddie Marrero less then a second for the last three and Gunner Mamett, Joe Klatzkin, and Andy Klatzkin maintaining consistency to secure their spots in the A-Main. Las Vegas odds showed Chris Raffaelli as the clear favorite for this event.


----------



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

The A-Main proved to be full action, drama, suspense and some of the cleanest driving this state has seen in a long time. The drivers took their positions on the driver stand each knowing that it would be a contest of skill, steel nerves, strategic pitting, and a peppering of luck that would determine the new State Champion. At the sound of the starting horn Chris Raffaelli’s car malfunctions and has to be taken off the track to be restarted. The start is clean and the other drivers manage to avoid Raffaelli’s stalled car and the marshal. Raffaelli’s pit crew; pay close attention to the time and laps that are feverishly being accumulated against them. With 57 seconds lost and 14 laps down Chris Raffaelli rejoins the race. Eddie Marrero is clearly in the lead by half a lap and a battle for second is ensuing. The next ten minutes of this race is a perfect ballet of driving precision and determination as racers continually jockey for the second and third place. Chris Raffaelli manages to make up 4 laps 15 minutes into the race when disaster strikes Eddie Marrero. Marrero’s car flames out and the car is taken to the pits. Guner Mehmet takes advantage of this mishap and manages to pick up 3 laps, 2 of which put him in the lead. Marrero flies out of the pits, takes 2 laps and flames out again. This happens to Marrero three consecutive times and drops him into last place with only 10 minutes left in the race. Joe Klatzkin and Andy Klatzkin race for second place and have a hard time trying to close the gap between them and Mehmet. The Klatzkin brothers trade position five times before the end of the race with Raffaelli moving up hard. While the Klatzkin brothers maintain consistency in their driving, Raffaelli drives clean, aggressively and is desperately trying to gain laps and close the gap. At the end of this race Guner Mehmet manages to pull a 5 lap lead and wins the R.O.A.R. Nitro Connecticut State Championship with 156 laps in 30 minutes. Joe Klatzkin comes in second with 151 laps followed by Andy Klatzkin with 150 laps.



The B-Main was won by Bill Papp with 93 laps in 20 minutes, Felix Rodriguez in second with 84 laps, and Jose Fernandez in third with 82 laps.


----------



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

Over all this was a great event with some extraordinary driving in all the mains. Congratulations to all the drivers that participated and made this event fun and exciting. 



A Main - 1/10 NITRO 3 PORT TOURING CAR

Pos Car Racer Result

1 3 Guner Mehmet 156/30:01.594

2 5 Joe Klatzkin 151/30:04.221

3 4 Andy Klatzkin 150/30:08.458

4 2 Chris Raffaelli 147/30:04.927

5 1 Eddy Marrero 137/30:10.371





B Main - 1/10 NITRO 3 PORT TOURING CAR

Pos Car Racer Result

1 2 Bill Papp 93/20:04.303

2 1 Felix Rodriguez 84/20:02.169

3 4 Jose Fernandez 82/20:09.128

4 5 Derek Toth 78/20:11.575

5 3 Ed Klatzkin 63/15:51.570





Regards,

Chris Raffaelli

ROAR Region 1 Director

914 715 5620 cell

914 788 9829 fax

[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:

http://my.calendars.net/region1/curblockmonth.html



For more information about ROAR, please visit:

www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:

http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------

